# 2.1 speakers



## gdatuk (Aug 21, 2005)

i need to buy a 2.1 speaker for my laptop
i had a creative but i sold it before coming back to india
am ready to spend around 3k
tell me which is the best in india
i saw a philips 2.1 today at viveks
but the sound quality was not good..may be its the acoustics
can anyone help choose the best


----------



## Delpiero (Aug 21, 2005)

Altec lansing ATP3. Best 2.1 speakers at 3k.


----------



## quad master (Aug 21, 2005)

One more vote for 
Altec Lansing ATP3
For 3K its the best.

*www.altec-lansing.com/images/ATP3.jpg

- Wooden subwoofer
- High performance microdrivers
- Down-firing 3" mid/bass driver
- Separate controls for volume, bass and treble

Download Spec Sheet:- *www.altec-lansing.com/downloads/EUR/ATP3 sell sheet.pdf

More Info:- *www.altec-lansing.com/product_details_intl.asp?pID=ATP3&region=asiapac&country_code=in

Rashi Peripherals Pvt. Ltd.
Website:- www.rptechindia.com 
105, Unique House,
Chakala Road,
Andheri (E)
Mumbai 400 099 
Phone:- +91 22 28221013 or +91 22 28221012
Fax:- +91 22 56916609
Email:- altec@rptechindia.com


----------



## asdf1223 (Aug 21, 2005)

if u are planning to fix them at a particular place then go for altec lansing otherwise if u want portablity try the sbs vivid from creative.it looks great but perfomance i cant say coz its just been introduced


----------



## magnet (Aug 21, 2005)

i m getting atp 3 tomm......3.1k dealer price.......had plan to buy 1 frm long time..........


----------



## sunmysore (Aug 21, 2005)

bought one looong t9ime ago..simply the best i've seen till date


----------



## aadipa (Aug 21, 2005)

1 more vote for ATP3


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 22, 2005)

me toooo for Altec lansing ATP3..........it rulez in 2.1


----------



## rohanbee (Aug 22, 2005)

as a current owner of altec lansing 2.1 (although not the atp3 but the mx series), they truly have been money very very well spent and will probably last me for many years to come.


----------



## club_pranay (Aug 23, 2005)

go for an Altec Lansing, just got myself Creative Inspire 2.1. and i've been listening it at the lowest bass levels.... the sub is absolutely "dabba"... the voice coil distorts even at moderate volumes even when the bass set to low.


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 23, 2005)

nope.. my creative inspire 2.1 rocks even at highest volume and gives a very good bass response with a very good clarity ..also its 1000 bucks less priced than ATP3!!


----------



## zombie (Aug 23, 2005)

Creative 2.1 rocks. Altec is also a good choice. So at the end it boils down to how much you can shell out & the service provided by respective vendor.


----------



## club_pranay (Aug 24, 2005)

i think i'll get it checked... it's under warranty


----------



## zombie (Aug 24, 2005)

club_pranay said:
			
		

> go for an Altec Lansing, just got myself Creative Inspire 2.1. and i've been listening it at the lowest bass levels.... the sub is absolutely "dabba"... the voice coil distorts even at moderate volumes even when the bass set to low.



My sympathy. I think you should have taken it to the store when you started facing these problems. I am not sure whether they would have replaced it or not, but at SP road (Blore) they would have replaced it if problem came up within a week or so.


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 25, 2005)

> My sympathy. I think you should have taken it to the store when you started facing these problems. I am not sure whether they would have replaced it or not, but at SP road (Blore) they would have replaced it if problem came up within a week or so.



All Creative Inspire 2.1 speakers have the bass problem. Im another owner of the Creative 2.1 and I definitely vote for Altec Lansing.


----------



## zombie (Aug 25, 2005)

We have 4 Inspire 2.1 in our gang. All are rocking. So AFA my experience with Creative goes its good.


----------



## gbharani (Aug 25, 2005)

any idea if logitech z-2300 is available in india... if yes... what is the price... i read the reviews abt it in a lot of sites and looks good...


----------

